# Top 5 beginner mistakes in making pens?



## MrDave (Feb 27, 2007)

Top 5 beginner mistakes in making pens?

I am a beginner and have enjoyed reading a lot on the forums.  I ask this question because after reading a lot on this forum one of the mistakes is to tighten down the knurl knob on the mandrel to tight.  What are some of the mistakes when you started turning pens?  I know some of you have been at this for so long you will have to think pretty hard.  I am sure it has been a lot of moons (pens) ago.


----------



## Dario (Feb 27, 2007)

1. Using a dull tool/Not sharpening enough/Not learning how to sharpen correctly, right away.
2. Not buying the best tools I can get (ended up buying several times)
3. Tyring to produce quantity (rather than quality)
4. Trying to re-invent the wheel (it can get very costly)
5. Not learning/using the best finish right away


----------



## cd18524 (Feb 27, 2007)

In no particular order;

1. Dull tools.
2. Mandrel nut to tight.
3. To much pressure on live center.
4. Not using a skew.
5. To much pressure when sanding.

Chris


----------



## Rojo22 (Feb 27, 2007)

I would agree with Dario on the number one issue.  Learn what sharp is, and then sharpen some more.  Dull tools are no fun, and will never get you what you want.

The second item would be to get with a mentor and learn from them.  Most turners are more than happy to share with you their tricks, tips and experience.  Find a turning club near you, you already have us to ask "virtually" anytime!

Have fun and learn.  Dont get burned out too quickly, just have fun!

Take lots of pictures, even of the stuff that doesnt turn out nice.  You can laugh at it later when you have a bad turning day, and you can guage your progress along the way.

SLOW DOWN the speed of the lathe when you sand!  Heat is the enemy of both plastic and some woods!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 27, 2007)

1] Buying a lathe.
2] Not attending PTA regularly.
3] Spending every waking hour scrounging beautiful wood.
4] Getting up secretly in the middle of the night and reading catalogs of pen making supplies.
5] Making IAP your home page on your computer.


----------



## Rojo22 (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> <br />1] Buying a lathe.
> 2] Not attending PTA regularly.
> 3] Spending every waking hour scrounging beautiful wood.
> ...



You crack me up, I just spit a mouthful of coke on my new monitor...LOL....


----------



## JimGo (Feb 27, 2007)

Given what Dario, Chris, and Frank have said (especially #'s 1 and 5 from Frank's list!), I think they've got the top 5 covered pretty well.  Remember to have fun, and not to be worried about turning bushing-to-bushing every time.  You can have a lot of creative expression in your pens - just look at YoYoSpin's album for examples of some "alternative" designs based around standard kits.

Oh, and one more comment...Dario, your #5 is just evil!


----------



## Gary Max (Feb 27, 2007)

Plus-------I still make mistakes.
That's just something you can count on doing.
and Franks list


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 27, 2007)

Don't take it too seriously.

Have FUN!

Laugh at the mistakes, keep the "corpses".  Someday they will be fond memories.


----------



## Dario (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> Oh, and one more comment...Dario, your #5 is just evil!



Jim, 

Most of the time it is the truth that hurts the most [][}] LOL


----------



## randyrathbun (Feb 27, 2007)

I agree with everyone's comments. But, I would like to add one that I still have trouble doing - not going far enough! Seems like I spend a lot of time trying to get the wood down to the size of the bushings, then I sand, then I put it all together and find that the wood is still just a bit bigger than it needs to be to match up with most of the parts. 

So, my conclusion is that I am just too afraid of ruining a good chunk of wood and stopping way too early in my lathe work - but, after six months of this stuff, I am getting better!


----------



## JimGo (Feb 27, 2007)

Ahhh...but what IS the "best" finish?  Enduro?  Lacquor (spray, wipe-on, or dip)?  Polyester Resin?  Plexi?  CA?  Urushi Lacquor?  Polyurethane?  Shellac?  Glass?  Tung Oil?  Walnut Oil?  Olive Oil?  Rosewood Oil?  Lignum Vitae Oil?





(said VERY tongue-in-cheek - PLEASE do not respond!!!!!)


----------



## Dario (Feb 27, 2007)

Can I add one more?

6. Use a caliper...regularly. []


----------



## randyrathbun (Feb 27, 2007)

I will admit this is something I have not done. Point taken, and I will do that tonight when I put another together. 



> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />Can I add one more?
> 
> 6. Use a caliper...regularly. []


----------



## DFM (Feb 27, 2007)

Here is a big mistake: giving away your mistakes and poor work.  This leaves a bad first impression of your work on your future sales force/clientele.


----------



## Pikebite (Feb 27, 2007)

Trying to run before you can walk. When I started I wanted to make a fantastic pen so bought some expensive burl and acrylic blanks and proceeded to burst them, blow them up, smash them off the tubes and generally waste them. A friend then gave me several pieces of maple to practice with until I could turn a pen accurately and with a nice finish.

I cringe when I think of the nice blanks I wasted when I started.


----------



## leehljp (Feb 27, 2007)

In line with Richard's post and in addition to Dario's and Chris' list, I would say that one other - IMPATIENCE. 

Impatience in pen turning is a lot like golf. Try a tad harder swing for 5 more yards and you get 40 less!  

Impatience causes one to rush things before experience is learned, 
Impatience causes one to force things to before the step is completed properly - 
i.e.:

1. Just wait till Marty ( who ever/freind) sees what I can do now. I am going to turn a nice looking pen for him, Uh Oh, time is getting away. Get those edges off quick and down to the shape! Uh Oh DA** IT! Now I have to drill and glue up another blank!

2. I am almost there with the shape, half a milimeter, I can get that without re-sharpening - uh oh, da** it!

3. Wow, my first beautiful CA finish, almost done, one more smooth coat! Uh Oh, Da** it!

4. Wow, CA looks great! Oh, one small ridge needs to be sanded just a tad more, just a little more pressure on that one ridge! Uh Oh! Da** it! sanded through to the wood! Again, and again! Next time I will put thicker CA, and then IMPATIENCE will repeat problem number 3!


----------



## TAld (Feb 27, 2007)

I would like to add: (maybe not a mistake but will help from making one)
5a-Go to the library and look at the outstanding video's and tutorials by other members.


----------



## arioux (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi,

1 - Starting pen turning (when you are married)
2 - Thinking that you will keep the money you make (when you are married)
3 - Expecting tools for chritsmas (when you are married)
4 - Expecting to sell your most valuable creation (when you are married, usually goes to the wife or mother in law)
5 - Getting married when you want to turn pen

and.......ho hi honney, no nothing,  no just typing some hint for a beginner penturner.  You know how it is my dear, they have trouble with their wife, they don't have my luck[]


----------



## wudnhed (Feb 27, 2007)

I will add one more........buy extra tubes![]


----------



## Dario (Feb 27, 2007)

Extra tubes are good....not just for errors.

You can start making pens if you receive an order...before you order/receive the kits []


----------



## ctwxlvr (Feb 27, 2007)

here is one that scares all of us, newbie or old timer:

Keeping track of expenses (blanks, supplies, equipment, tools, pen kits, etc) everybody should be keeping track


----------



## Dario (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ctwxlvr_
> <br />here is one that scares all of us, newbie or old timer:
> 
> Keeping track of expenses (blanks, supplies, equipment, tools, pen kits, etc) everybody should be keeping track



You are right that is scary. [:0]

You want half of the members get divorced? [xx(] Remember less evidence is better [}]


----------



## ctwxlvr (Feb 27, 2007)

have you heard the term 2 sets of books? one for LOML and the other that levels out the lathe stand[]


----------



## Dario (Feb 27, 2007)

LOL...I like you already. 

Whose signature was it that said...

I am afraid that if I die, my wife sells my wood (and tools) at the price I told her.


----------



## DocStram (Feb 27, 2007)

Those beginner mistakes are pretty much on the moola, except for a couple of revisions ...... "Mistakes According to Doc" .....

#1. Working late into the night on a pen, then when it's finally finished you rush upstairs to the bedroom to wake wifey up so she can see it. (a mistake made more than at least a dozen times)

#2. Accidentally gluing various body parts together with CA.

#3. Reading something really important in IAP, then forgetting where to find it.  (That's what the "Send Topic to a Friend" link is for .... I'm my own best friend.)

#4. Forgetting that IAP is THE best penturning website where all of your friends are. 

#5. Inhaling too much CA and thinking it would be funny to use that micrometer on various body parts. 

#6. I know I'm past 5, but I can't resist .... using a CA finish and melting those HF blue latex/nitrile gloves all over your fingertips.  (try explaining THAT when you get to work in the morning)


----------



## toolcrazy (Feb 28, 2007)

Giving up on your mistakes. Sometimes you can get creative with your mistakes and find out they will sell the best.


----------



## thewishman (Feb 28, 2007)

1. Not asking for a mentor or two (ask here on this site)
2. Being too embarrassed to ask questions (at least look things up with the search function)
3. Thinking you should be able to make a perfect pen in your first few weeks/months (most non-penturners cannot see your mistakes unless you point them out)
4. (I've said it before) Trying to save money with cheap sandpaper
5. Spending your <u>turning</u> time reading every single post at every single pen site - turn when you can and read every single post when you need a break

Chris


----------



## Dario (Feb 28, 2007)

7) Not providing enough protection from CA fume and wood dusts.

Take care of yourself...it will make penturning more enjoyable and for a longer time []

Chris is right on about the sandpaper. [^]


----------



## bradh (Feb 28, 2007)

1 Using the bushings only to size the wood
2 CA Gluing yourself to pens, bushings, lathe, other body parts, work bench, ... (not that it has happened to me!) []
3 Not sharpening the tools as soon as they get dull ( I'll just finish this cut first)
4 Not rubbing the bevel
5 not slowing down to sand and finish


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rojo22_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Glad you got a chuckle from my comments. As Ed said, sometimes we take what is supposed to be a fun avocation too seriously.
Maybe the biggest problem one could have is to continue working on a pen when you are not having fun.  Walk away, come back when attitude is different. Enjoy.


----------



## randyrathbun (Feb 28, 2007)

Okay, so, I have now become much less dumb. Earlier up in the post I mentioned how I just never have been able to get the parts to be the same size. I mean, they feel like they should match up, but are off just enough that you can see the difference. 

So, Dario said to use calipers.

I should have been doing this all along. Stupid me. Just sorry it took this long for me to realize it. Made a fountain pen last night and the thing turned out perfect. I made it out of cedar and now that's all I smell when I use it! Smell aside, it sure looks purdy!

So, with that oh so obvious thing now being done by me, I would like to add the following to novice mistakes: 

    "DON'T IGNORE THE OBVIOUS"

I did and it cost me a lot of time. Not that I did not have fun learning from that mistake, but still!

Thanks again Dario!


----------



## Dario (Feb 28, 2007)

Randy,

Glad it helped you.  Only thing I ask you is to pass part of what you learned to others.

I love this phrase... 

"A candle loses nothing by lighting another" [^]


----------



## wudnhed (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ctwxlvr_
> <br />here is one that scares all of us, newbie or old timer:
> 
> Keeping track of expenses (blanks, supplies, equipment, tools, pen kits, etc) everybody should be keeping track



We're supposed to keep books?????????[]


----------



## wudnhed (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> <br />Those beginner mistakes are pretty much on the moola, except for a couple of revisions ...... "Mistakes According to Doc" .....
> 
> #1. Working late into the night on a pen, then when it's finally finished you rush upstairs to the bedroom to wake wifey up so she can see it. (a mistake made more than at least a dozen times)
> ...



Your too funny, Al!!!!!![8D]


----------



## thebreeze (Feb 28, 2007)

What an absolute blast this thread has been to read! The wit and wisdom of you folks is just so refreshing. If I had opened the thread it would have been titled "What are the 18 most common mistakes made in penturning? That's only because it took 18 different screwups before I turned something acceptable. 
I keep those mistakes on the shelf in front of my lathe as reminders. Which don't always work! For me I need to work on 1 pen at a time, instead of laying out 6 kits and cutting blanks then drilling holes the wrong size for the particular kit intended. Then slamming the blank down on the table where the kits used to be organized, then guessing what part goes with what kit! But I am having fun......


----------



## Malainse (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> <br />
> #1. Working late into the night on a pen, then when it's finally finished you rush upstairs to the bedroom to wake wifey up so she can see it. (a mistake made more than at least a dozen times)



beginner mistake

Oh, your not my wife....[:I]


----------



## MrDave (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks for all of your imput I have enjoyed reading this as much as anyone.  I feel really good about this, as of all the mistakes listed I have only made ONE so far.  I think this is very good!!!  

The downside to this is I have not turned one pen yet and I still have made one mistake, I bought a lathe -- thanks, rifeman1776

I guess I must focus on having fun with it, I almost forgot.

I have put a lot of money into this and have a free retail outlet so I want to start off right. (Don't want pens coming back)

Thanks again for all the posts on this site.


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 1, 2007)

Dave,

If you are going to SELL pens, show them to someone else (Not your wife) first.  Someone at a Woodcraft or other place that knows pens.  Although I am very critical of my own work, NOW, when I started, I sold a lot of pens that looked good to me.  When I see some of the ones that did NOT sell, that I still have, I see a pretty rough pen.  This site helps, but a picture only goes so far.

FWIW[][]


----------



## MrDave (Mar 1, 2007)

This is very good advice and I will take it.  This site has saved me 1000's of mistakes as I value each post on the whole site. I do not plan on selling any for a while as I know I need to have good quality.  I think it will take a while to get the hang of it and the finish right.  I hope to try the ca finish and/or lacquer finishs.



> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />Dave,
> 
> If you are going to SELL pens, show them to someone else (Not your wife) first.  Someone at a Woodcraft or other place that knows pens.  Although I am very critical of my own work, NOW, when I 1started, I sold a lot of pens that looked good to me.  When I see some of the ones that did NOT sell, that I still have, I see a pretty rough pen.  This site helps, but a picture only goes so far.
> ...


----------

